# Longines Spirit vs Hamilton Khaki Field



## SloopyJ (Jun 17, 2020)

I have fallen in love with the new(ish) Longines Spirit line, especially the Spirit Automatic with a blue or black dial. Sticking with the black dial and brown strap for now, I am debating whether the $2250 Longines justifies the 4x premium over the Hamilton Khaki Field Auto in essentially the same color combination. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

If your into quality, there's no contest; Longines.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Longines is better quality if you wait a few more months or hunt you may be able to find a decent sale price. I'll say it's usually best to get what you want if you can afford it. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruiser (Feb 16, 2012)

Big fan of the Hamilton, but that Longines is absolutely gorgeous. When trying to justify paying a higher price for a watch, it helps to remind yourself that that watch will be around for the next 50+ years (I have my Dad's 60 year old Longines). When you spread that extra $1,500.00 over that amount of time, it starts to feel better.


----------



## N1tec (Jan 17, 2021)

I like the look of the Longines more but I'd go for the hamilton due to it being 4x cheaper


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)

if you have the opportunity, the best way to answer your question it to try the watches.

it will obvious that the Longines feels more qualitative, the finishing and attention to details is at another level


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Spirit by a mile. Have owned and like the Hammy but the Longines is a tier or two higher in terms of fit n’ finish, movement and dial, and now warranty also.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Having owned a Khaki Field I get where you're coming from. It is a good watch, not as much of quality feel as the Longines, but it's not 1/4th of a watch either.

If accuracy is important to you, the Longines is COSC, it may be worth the difference. Otherwise I'd go for the Hammy, the Spirit is overpriced IMHO. Power reserve is 80 hours for Hamilton and 64 for Longines, either one is great. 

Tapatalkkal küldve az én SM-N975F eszközömről


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)

Take into consideration that Longines offers a 5 year warranty


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Both watches offer excellent value for their recommended retail price. What you have to take into consideration is the functionality, or purpose, when wearing each watch. Is the watch destined to be a "beater" then go with the Hamilton. Or, is the watch to be worn as your smart casual wardrobe? If so, then go with the Longines.


----------



## BoardMike (Jan 5, 2021)

Another vote for the Longines. I used to own a Hamilton Khaki field, and while it looks _similar_ to the Longines, there's no contest on the wrist. The Longines is just in another world in terms of finish.

I think if you get the Hamilton you'll just keep thinking about the watch you really wanted.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

I’ve never seen any Longines in person. 

I have the 38mm version of that Khaki auto. While I think it’s a very nice, high quality watch, I don’t think it looks as nice as the Longines. I struggle with the Hamilton because it’s a dial with lots on numerals. Love the way it wears though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dj-76 (Sep 5, 2010)

I think the're in different ballparks. Both great watches. I say buy both.


----------



## listorene12 (Dec 23, 2020)

The spirit is a much better watch than the Khaki but the Khaki is a fraction of the price so it's not a surprise. The Khaki is such an iconic watch though. If money is no issue the spirit has to win.


----------



## atif (Sep 27, 2010)

I have both watches, 40mm spirit and 38mm khaki. 
The Longines is basically a luxurious version of the khaki, looks better, has a better movement, feels better on the wrist. 
The khaki is also a stunning watch and for the money it's unbeatable. Both great watches.


----------



## atif (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky (Aug 2, 2015)

Interesting I keep comparing the spirit with a big crown.


----------



## SloopyJ (Jun 17, 2020)

Eye_On_The_Sky said:


> View attachment 15713743
> Interesting I keep comparing the spirit with a big crown.


OK, wow. I hadn't seen the newest Oris Big Crown ProPilots. Damn. Considering my last real watch crush was the IWC Mark XVIII Laureus with a blue dial, the ProPilot with blue dial makes my heart jump. That's a damn good looking watch.


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

The latest Oris Big Crown Pro Pilot looks quite nice! I like the Spirit over the Khaki.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I purchased a blue sunburst dial 40 mm Sprit a week+ ago. I usually like larger watches even though my wrist is only 6.75"/17.1cm. I have an XL+ hand so I can pull them off. 

I have lots of Hamiltons, and for the money, they are a great value. Consistent build quality with many model options. 

The Oris is very well built but in terms of overall quality, I have an Aquis diver and had owned one of their F1 watches and Artix as well. They are well done, great lume, a look like no other, but IMHO, I think the Longines is still better IMHO.

The movement compared to the Oris is night and day, and the finishing compared to a Hamilton is also superior, again, IMHO.

It wears very comfy (I am a bracelet only guy), the lume is most excellent, and is easily on par with most of my Seiko divers. So far after wearing straight it for six days is running +5/7 consistently, regardless of the position, or activity on my wrist or off in the watch case at night. 

I went with the 40 because it was the only one I could find in blue, and because I don't like the larger version with the 3 numerical cut off. Bugs me bad....... 

But VERY glad I went with the smaller version. It wears close to spec size maybe a bit larger, but it is really well balanced, and does not weight that much on the bracelet, maybe 150-60 grams, give or take? 

I have a UN diver and it packs a punch 225 grams at least,

This is like a Casio Oceanus via Longines to wear. 

Along with my Explorer, and my Omega Railmaster, and maybe a couple of others, it is going to be one of my favorite anyday/anytime watches. Dresses up or down, no issues, and the cool but quirky dial and hands attract wrist attention. 

The crown guards are large and some don't like them, but so far they have not been any issue on my wrist, and it really fits tight and motionless for me as well. 

Love it way more than I thought. 

I have more "expensive" watches, which does not always translate into quality, duration, etc, but the super dark almost cobalt blue on mine is most entertaining in direct sunlight. The white dial version is supposed to be frosted and crazy in the sun, but I am glad was able to find the blue one. 

No wrong choice, all are great brands. Get what you like best and enjoy.


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

atif said:


> I have both watches, 40mm spirit and 38mm khaki.
> The Longines is basically a luxurious version of the khaki, looks better, has a better movement, feels better on the wrist.
> The khaki is also a stunning watch and for the money it's unbeatable. Both great watches.
> View attachment 15710115


Nice couple! For a 38mm that Hamilton looks huge compared to the Longines.


----------



## D-Mac (Jan 3, 2021)

atif said:


> I have both watches, 40mm spirit and 38mm khaki.
> The Longines is basically a luxurious version of the khaki, looks better, has a better movement, feels better on the wrist.
> The khaki is also a stunning watch and for the money it's unbeatable. Both great watches.
> View attachment 15710115


Wow, very interesting to see them side by side. The Longines definitely looks a step above. I am a surprised at the huge difference in anti-reflective coating on the sapphire crystals

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

atif said:


> I have both watches, 40mm spirit and 38mm khaki.
> The Longines is basically a luxurious version of the khaki, looks better, has a better movement, feels better on the wrist.
> The khaki is also a stunning watch and for the money it's unbeatable. Both great watches.
> View attachment 15710115


Are the indices in the Longines applied or stamped? I tried it on a few months ago but didn't pay attention and kind of took applied for granted.


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

SloopyJ said:


> I have fallen in love with the new(ish) Longines Spirit line, especially the Spirit Automatic with a blue or black dial. Sticking with the black dial and brown strap for now, I am debating whether the $2250 Longines justifies the 4x premium over the Hamilton Khaki Field Auto in essentially the same color combination. Any thoughts would be appreciated.
> View attachment 15653571
> View attachment 15653572


Adding a 'middle of the road' so you don't have a doubt that watch choices aren't easy.


----------



## Rodolfo G (Aug 4, 2021)

rodia77 said:


> Are the indices in the Longines applied or stamped? I tried it on a few months ago but didn't pay attention and kind of took applied for granted.


Applied! Cheers


----------



## Chrislc42 (Mar 14, 2021)

atif said:


> I have both watches, 40mm spirit and 38mm khaki.
> The Longines is basically a luxurious version of the khaki, looks better, has a better movement, feels better on the wrist.
> The khaki is also a stunning watch and for the money it's unbeatable. Both great watches.
> View attachment 15710115


Thank you very much for this photo. I've been considering the Longines, and I own the Hamilton, and this photo is exactly what I wanted to see.


----------



## mattldm (Jun 19, 2016)

atif said:


> I have both watches, 40mm spirit and 38mm khaki.
> The Longines is basically a luxurious version of the khaki, looks better, has a better movement, feels better on the wrist.
> The khaki is also a stunning watch and for the money it's unbeatable. Both great watches.
> View attachment 15710115


How does the 38mm watch look like it is 2mm BIGGER than the 40mm watch… 🧐


----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)

I had the Longines Spirit and sold it and just bought the Hamilton Khaki. I liked the Spirit but after having it for a month and seeing the Hamilton I just couldn’t justify tie difference in price. I am well satisfied with the Hamilton.


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

The finishing and tech is better with the Longines, but if you are wanting a good field watch that can be replaced faster (should it need to be), I would go with the Hamilton.


----------



## atif (Sep 27, 2010)

ThaWatcher said:


> Nice couple! For a 38mm that Hamilton looks huge compared to the Longines.


i find the hamilton to look small for a 38m, i think the busy dial makes is look smaller, the longines wears small for a 40mm. I have sold the Longines and bought an iwc mark 18 which is the best looking pilots watch imo.


----------

